# Weekly Competition 2015-03



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U2 R F' U2 F R U
*2. *R' F R F2 U F' U2 F' U
*3. *F2 R' F2 R U R2 F R U
*4. *U F2 U R' F U2 F U R' U2
*5. *F U F' R' U' F U2 R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' L2 D F R' D2 U2 B D' L2 F' R2
*2. *D2 B2 L F2 L' D2 B2 L F2 L2 B' D2 U' B2 R' B F' D R F'
*3. *F' L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B' F R2 U2 F' D R' F L' R2 B2 D' B2 L' F2
*4. *B2 U' R' F R D' F' D2 B' L B2 R2 U D2 R2 U' L2 U F2 D2
*5. *R2 D' R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U' L B U' B2 U2 R' B2 D' U2 F U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' Rw R' Uw B D' Uw2 Fw2 F R F' L' R2 U' Fw' F' Uw2 U' R2 Uw' Fw2 R2 B D2 U' Rw' Uw2 U R2 D2 Uw' B' Uw' L2 Rw2 D Uw U' B Rw2
*2. *R2 U' L' Rw2 B F2 U' L2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 F D Uw' L' Rw2 F2 R' D' Uw' R' B2 D Fw2 D' Uw' Fw U2 L R D U' Rw Fw' F Uw2 L2 R2
*3. *Fw2 U2 Fw2 F' U B F L' U F2 Rw2 R' B' Fw2 R2 Uw L F R Uw2 L Rw R2 U2 B Fw2 D2 F D2 Uw B' D2 B2 Uw L' Rw2 D Uw2 U' Fw
*4. *B D' Fw2 Uw' F U F D Rw R2 B' Fw' F D Uw B2 F' Uw2 F L B Rw' F2 R Fw' F L Fw' R F' D B L2 R F Uw B' Fw Uw2 F
*5. *Rw2 U' B L Uw Rw' B2 F2 U' R' U B F2 Uw Fw F' L' B2 L' Rw F2 U' F2 R2 Fw2 D' Uw' Fw L Uw' U' Fw D2 B2 F2 L2 R2 Fw F2 Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 F2 D2 Uw' U' R2 Dw' B Bw2 Lw' Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 R2 D' Uw' Rw' Dw' U2 L Dw F L' Bw D' Rw2 D2 Rw2 D Dw' Uw' F2 Lw' Dw2 R Bw F2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw B2 L Lw' Rw U' F Uw2 F' U F2 D2 Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Rw Dw2 Uw L' Rw F2
*2. *U' B2 Bw' D' B' F' L2 Lw Uw' R2 B2 L' B' F2 R Uw' Rw' F Rw2 R' F' Uw' L2 Lw D' Rw2 Dw' Bw L Uw' L' Lw R2 Bw Dw' B F' Uw2 Rw2 B Uw R' Bw' F2 L Rw' Uw2 Fw D2 R B' Bw' R2 D Lw2 R2 D' L2 Bw' Lw'
*3. *Dw B Lw Rw Fw D Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw Lw2 Uw2 Fw' U F' D Bw' Uw B U B Bw L2 B L D' B Bw Dw2 U' R' D Fw2 Lw' Bw2 L Dw2 Rw' Bw Dw R' Fw L2 U2 Fw2 U' Rw Uw R' D' Fw2 Uw2 Lw Rw2 Dw Lw Rw B Lw U2
*4. *B' Fw2 Dw2 B Uw Lw2 R Fw2 U Lw2 D' Dw2 Fw2 Lw' F U' R' D2 Bw' F2 D Rw U2 Fw L2 R U' L2 Rw' D' U2 Rw' F' R D2 Uw B2 Fw Uw2 Bw2 Fw' R D Bw Fw Lw R D B' L' Lw' R F2 Dw2 L' R' Dw2 F' Rw' Dw2
*5. *F2 Uw2 L2 Lw Rw Dw U F D B2 L' Uw Rw' R2 D2 Dw Uw U2 F' Dw' Lw2 B2 Fw L2 Rw B' Rw' R2 B' Uw' Bw' R2 Bw2 U R2 D2 Dw' Fw2 Rw' R' D' B2 F' Uw' Fw F' Dw' Uw Lw Dw U2 Fw2 Rw' D U2 Lw' Rw D U Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B 3F F L2 3F' 2F2 F2 L2 B' L2 R 2B 2D2 U' R D2 L2 R 2D F' L' 2R' 2U' B2 U' 3R2 F2 D 2D F2 2D L2 2L' 3R R 3F2 F' 2R 2U' 3F' 2R' 2U U2 3F L2 2L 3R U 3R2 2R2 R2 2F 2D2 B2 3U2 2R' 2D 3U 2R2 D' 2D' 3U' 2U2 U2 2B D' R 2F U F'
*2. *2U' R 2B' 3R2 2D2 3F 2F 3R 2U2 2R 2U 2F' 2U2 U L2 2L' R2 2D2 3U 2U2 L' 3U' U2 2F2 3U2 B' 3U2 2U2 3R2 2U2 U' 2B' D' 2D2 L' 3F' 2F' 2R R' B2 3U 3R2 D2 2D2 L' 3R2 3F' L' 2L 3R 2F 3U2 R' 2F2 3R2 2B' 3U' L 3U2 F' 3R2 D2 L2 R 3U' 2L2 2B' 2F F2 L
*3. *2L2 D2 2U2 2L 2D' 2R' 2B' 3F' 2F2 D' 3F2 2R 3F R U2 2F' F' 2L2 3R' 2D 2U' R' 2B2 2U B' D2 3U' 2U' 3R2 2R D 2L' U 2R' 2U' B2 3R2 U' L' 3F' 3R2 2B L2 2R F' D' 2L 3R2 3U' U 3F U B2 2F L' 2L' 3R2 2D U' 2B2 2D' L2 3R 2R' B2 2B' 3F' D 3R R
*4. *2B 2R2 F' 3R' B' 3U 3R2 2R' 3U2 3R2 D' 2U F 2L2 3R2 B' 2B' 3F' U' 2F 3R' 3F' 2R' B2 2B D2 2D 2U R' D L 2L 2B2 D' 2U2 U 3F 2U 3F2 D2 2D' 3F2 F2 3R' D 3U2 2B2 3R 2F2 3R' 2R F2 D' 3U' 3F 2L' R2 3F2 2F' D2 2F2 F' L2 2D' F' D F2 2U' 2F2 U'
*5. *2L' D2 L R' F D2 2B2 3F 2L2 R' D' U' 2L 3F' D 2D' U2 2B 3R' 2U2 L2 2L F 2D 2R' B 2D 2U' 3F' 2D' U2 2B' 3F' L2 D' 3U2 2U B' F2 2R2 3U2 2B' 3F' F2 D2 B' 2B 3F F' 3U2 2B R 2D' 3F2 3U 2R 3U2 2B' 2D2 B' 2B2 2F2 F' 2U' L 3R' 2F2 F' D2 B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2U F' 2U2 2R2 D' 2D2 2L 3U 3B2 3F' L2 B2 3B U B 2B D2 3U' 3L 3B' F' 2R2 3B2 L R 3U2 L' 2L2 2U2 2L2 2U' 2L 3L' 3F2 2U2 3L R' B2 2B2 R 2F2 3R2 2R 3D2 2U2 B 2D 3U 3L' B' 3L2 D 2D 3B' F' L 3L' 3B2 3F' 2R' R 3U2 2F2 3L' 3D' 3U' B2 U2 2B2 D2 2D L2 R D' 3U' 2L' 2R2 R 3B 3F2 3D 3R' D' 3D L' 3L 3R' 2D2 3L' 3R 2F2 2L2 F2 2L' R2 3D' 3L' 3U R2 2D'
*2. *3L2 3F 2D' 3U2 2U 3B' R2 3B' 3U' U 3B2 F2 2R R2 F' 3D2 3L 2B 2L 3U2 2F L2 B F R' 3D2 U' F 2D' L' R2 2B' F U' R2 2B' 2R' 2D' 3D 3L 2B 3R 2U' U L 3L2 R' 2D' 3U2 3L F 2L2 3F2 3R U 3B' 3L' D B 3L D2 B2 3L' 3U' L 2B2 3F' 2F2 D2 2U2 3B2 2R 3U' 2U U 3L2 R B' 3F 2L2 3L2 3U2 B' 3F 3D2 3U' 2L 3F' U 3F 2F 2D F' 3D' 2R' B2 3R2 D' 3D' 3B
*3. *R' 3D' 3L2 2U 2B 2R2 B2 3F' 2U2 3F 3U' 3B2 D 2U U2 F' D 2D' 2R' B L 3L2 3R' 2R 3D2 3U 2B2 3L B L2 2R 3B U R' F2 L 3B' 2L' R2 U2 3B 2D' U R 2D 2U' 3R 3F U R 3U2 2L' R' 3D' U 3L 3B 3R 3F2 3D' 2B2 L2 3B 2F' 2R' R' D2 U' 3B L B 3F' L2 R' 2U 3B' 2F 2L2 3D' 2R2 U' R 3U 3F2 2F2 3D' B 3B' 2U2 3R' 2R' B 3L2 3U F2 2L2 2R F 2D R'
*4. *B' 2B 2F' 3L2 R' D' 2R' D' R F2 2L2 2D 3L' D2 3U 2U' 3F2 3D' 3B' 2L R2 D B 2U U2 F 3D B' D U 2B' 3B 3F' D2 2F' L' 3R 3D 2U2 2B' 2R 2B2 F2 R' F' 3L' 3F D' 3D 3U' 2U U2 3R D 3D B2 2B' 3F D' 2U R2 3B2 2R B' 2F' 2D 3B2 3D2 3B 3L' D 3D 3U' 2U2 F' D 2D 3D' 3B2 2D2 2B2 3L2 3U' R' F2 2L2 2B2 3B2 3F 3L2 R 2B' 2L2 3U' L' 3B2 2U2 R 2B' F'
*5. *3R2 2B2 2R' R2 2B' 2L R' 3D2 3F' D 2D' B' 2B' 3F2 2L2 3D' 2U2 F 3U 2L' 3B' F2 3L' 3R2 F 3L2 2U2 L2 3B 2L 2D2 2R' B 3F2 2F' 2D2 3L2 D' 2D2 R' U 2B 2F' 3D 3F2 3R2 B' L 3R' D 3D2 2U' U' F' 3U B 2L2 3L2 2F' L 2D 2B 2F2 3R' R2 3U' L2 3L 3R' 2D' 3R R 2F' F' 3R' B2 2B 3F' R 3U' 2B 2R2 D 3B2 3R 2F F' 3U' 2R' 3U2 R' F2 2U2 B' 2B' 3U B2 D2 L2 2U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F' R' F2 U R2 F' R' U'
*2. *F2 R' U F' R U2 F2 R U'
*3. *R2 U' R U R' F U R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' U2 R' B' L2 R' B2 U' F D2 F2 D' R2
*2. *U D' F' U F L' U' L D B U2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 D R2 B2 D B2
*3. *F D F' B2 L2 D F' D' L B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' U' L Rw' R' F U2 Fw2 F L2 B Fw R2 D' B2 Fw2 L Fw2 F2 Rw' U' Rw' R' B2 D' B F L2 R U F2 L' U' R2 B' Rw' F' R' D' R2
*2. *L D' B D R Uw F2 L R' B Uw F' Uw2 B2 D' F' D2 B2 L2 B2 D2 Fw2 L2 F' U' Fw2 L2 Rw' R Uw2 B D2 L F D2 Rw R D R' F
*3. *Uw2 Rw2 B2 F2 L' B' Uw B2 Fw Rw B' F' L R2 U2 Rw D2 U2 L R' D2 U' B2 U' L Fw' U2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 B' Fw2 F2 U B' L' B' Fw L2 Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 B F' L2 U' Lw Rw2 Bw2 Rw B D2 U' Lw D L' Fw' F2 L Dw Uw2 Lw R F U Bw' Dw2 Uw' B Bw2 Fw Lw2 Rw' D' Dw Bw R Dw Lw2 R2 Bw D Uw' L2 Uw2 B' F' Dw' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 D' Uw2 Rw Fw L2 D Dw' Rw Bw2 L'
*2. *L D L' B' R Dw' Bw2 Fw Uw2 Bw L Lw2 Rw2 R' Fw' Lw' B' Fw F' Uw2 Lw' Bw R2 Bw2 D2 Uw' U L' B Fw' Rw' Bw Lw D B' Lw Bw' L' Lw2 Rw Uw' L2 Dw' L' F Dw F2 Dw' B' Uw2 B' F' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw R' F2 Rw' Dw'
*3. *Rw D' Dw2 Uw Fw2 Rw' R2 Bw2 R B' Bw' Fw2 Uw' L Lw' F' D B' Fw' D Uw U' Fw' L' R' B' D' L2 R2 Bw Fw Rw2 Bw L D2 U2 L' Uw2 U2 Fw Lw' D' Uw2 L F R F' Uw2 Rw' F R' Bw2 Fw2 Lw' B2 Bw U' L' U Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F D' 2U' R' 2F' F2 3R2 U2 2L' 2D 2B2 3R 2B2 2U2 2B2 F D U2 2L2 2R' D 2R B' 3R 2F' 2L D' 2F R' F2 R F L' 2D' 2R' 2D2 B 2B' 2F' L 2L2 3R2 2R D2 2B2 2L' 2D2 R' U2 3R2 2R R2 U' L' 2B 2R2 B L 2L' 3R2 2R R 2U' 2R 3F2 D' R' 2U2 2L2 2F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L2 3D 2L' 3L2 U B2 2D L2 R B 2B' 2D2 3D2 B R 3B 2D' 3D2 3U' 2U2 U 2F R 3D 2U2 U' 3R2 2B2 3D' 2F' 3D' 2L 2U2 2B D2 L' D' B 3F' 3U2 3L U2 3L 3B' 2F2 L 2R' 3D2 U 2B2 F2 D 2U 2B2 3R2 U 2L' 3R 2B2 D2 2L2 2R 2B2 2F2 3U2 B' U2 2R' 2F2 F 3R B' 2R' 3F2 3U' L2 2L 2U' B 2B2 D U' L2 2L' 3B' R 2D' 2U2 2F2 L2 3L2 R U B' 3B 2F' L2 3R2 3D2 3U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U2 F' L2 D' B U' R F L' U2 L'
*2. *B R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 R' F' L2 R' D L F2 R' D2 B'
*3. *R2 B2 U F2 R2 B' U' B' R F' R2 B2 R2 L' U2 R' F2 R' D2 F2
*4. *B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 F L' U' B R F' U F L B'
*5. *F2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U F' R2 F2 R' D2 L' B U R' B
*6. *U' D2 R U R' D' F B L B' R' B2 L U2 D2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 R
*7. *B2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 F2 R B2 F2 U' B U2 F D' F2 D L R F' D'
*8. *F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 B' D R U2 B2 L' D' B R' D
*9. *B2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U B2 F' R F2 U B' R' D' B D' F'
*10. *F2 U B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' L' D' B L U R' U L2 R2 U2
*11. *B D' B2 L F2 R' F D B2 L2 F2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 U2 F2 L'
*12. *L2 D R F U R2 B L2 B2 U R' B2 L F2 B2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 L'
*13. *R F2 D2 L2 R' U2 L2 R' D2 R' U2 B U L F D R U B2 D2 B'
*14. *B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 B2 R B2 L' D' B D2 U B' D' F' R F2 D'
*15. *D F2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 U' L2 R' U' F R2 F' L2 F2 L2 R F
*16. *U' D' R' F' B2 R U' D B U F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 D' L2 U2
*17. *B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D R2 F U' B U' R B' D' B' F' U F2
*18. *D2 R2 B' D2 B2 F U2 B R2 B D2 L R' U L B2 R' D L2 B F2
*19. *L2 D L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 D B2 L' F2 L' D F' L' R2 D U' R2
*20. *L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' U2 L B2 F' D' L' R F' L' U2 B' R
*21. *D2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 B' L2 B U2 B2 L' U' B2 U2 R' F' D2 F U
*22. *L' U2 L2 R B2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' B L R' D2 R2 D' U2 R B
*23. *F R2 D2 L2 F D2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R D2 U' F' U' F L D' L'
*24. *B U2 B' F L2 D2 U2 F' R2 F' R' F' D' B L' R F' D' R' F2 U'
*25. *D' R2 U R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 D' U R' B2 L' U' R' F' U B' U' L
*26. *R U B' L U' F2 D L F' L2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 L D2 R'
*27. *B' L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 D' L U2 B' R U' F2 U' L' U'
*28. *F2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 L D2 U' F R U R' D' B L2 F2 D
*29. *D' U L2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' R B' U B2 L' U' L2 D2 F
*30. *D2 L2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 B' F R2 F' D R' U2 F' R2 D2 R' U L R2
*31. *L2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U F2 L2 U F L' D U2 R F R2 F' U B'
*32. *R F' U2 D2 B' U F D' R B U2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2
*33. *R L2 D L2 D2 B2 U' B' D R' F2 D2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 L B2 U2
*34. *B2 D2 R' F2 L F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R B' F' U F D L R' D' B R2
*35. *R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 R D L2 D B' D2 F' U' F' D B
*36. *R U2 F' L U L' F' D2 R B D2 B' R2 B' U2 D2 R2 B' R2 B
*37. *R' B2 R' U' F' D R2 U R F2 U' D2 B2 L2 D' R2 U D2 L2 F2
*38. *B2 U2 R D2 L2 B2 R F2 R' U2 R D L2 R B' R' B2 F2 L' D'
*39. *D F' D2 B' L2 D' L D' F R2 U2 R F2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R' B2 U2
*40. *D' L2 U' L' F R U' F' R' U2 R' U2 R2 F2 L F2 L' U2 D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D' U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 F' U' B D' L' B2 R' B2 U2 F2
*2. *L2 D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 F2 L F' R' D U F2 L2 F' R D2 U' R'
*3. *F2 D L2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F U' R D2 L2 F' U2 B2 R' D' B2
*4. *B2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 D B2 D2 F' R2 U R B' F2 U' L' U' L2
*5. *F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' R F2 U L' D F' D2 R2 B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 R U R' D' F U B L' F2 U B2
*2. *D' U' L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 F L' D2 F2 U F2 U' B R2 U'
*3. *L2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 R B U L' B' F D' F2 R D L'
*4. *R2 U L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' R' B' L2 B2 D F2 R2 F L'
*5. *D L2 R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B L U L F' D F2 U F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' L' D2 F2 D B' U' R B' D' B D2 B2 D2 F' L2 B D2 R2 D2 R2
*2. *D R2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' U' L R' D2 F' L D' B R'
*3. *R2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D' L' F L2 U L' B D' R' D' B'
*4. *U' B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U L' B' F R' D' F2 U R2 B' U' L'
*5. *U2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D' U' B2 L2 B' F U' R D2 L R2 D R F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L' B D L F' U2 D F' R2 D R' U2 F2 B2 L' B2 L' F2 L2 D2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F' U F2 R2 F' U' F
*3. *R' D F R2 L' F U2 R F2 L' U2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D'
*4. *R D Rw' R' Fw D Fw' F2 U' B' L' Uw2 Rw' R D2 B2 D' U Rw' U2 L Rw U' B Rw D Fw2 Uw U F' Uw2 U' R D' Uw' B2 U' L2 Rw2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R U' F' U2 R U2 R' U'
*3. *L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 R U' B D' F U2 B' U F U2
*4. *B' D' Fw2 F' R2 Fw Uw2 R' U2 Fw2 Rw' D R' B2 L Uw2 F R' B2 U2 Fw2 D' B2 F' L2 Rw' D2 L R D2 L2 F L' Rw' R2 Fw' U' Rw B' Fw
*5. *Bw' L Dw' U' Bw' Lw U Lw F' Dw' Rw2 B2 R2 Dw' Bw2 Uw2 U B2 Bw' F U Bw2 Dw2 Rw' U' Rw' Bw2 F' L2 Bw' F' L' Rw2 Dw' Uw' F2 D2 Uw Lw2 F' Lw Bw2 Uw Lw' B Bw' Fw2 Rw' B' L2 Uw L Dw B U2 L2 B2 U' Fw' F

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=-4 / UdUd u=5,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=5 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=-3 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=1 / UdUd u=0,d=6 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=4 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=4 / dUdU u=2,d=6 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=-1,d=5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=6 / dUdU u=6,d=-4 / ddUU u=0,d=-3 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-3 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=-1,d=-5 / ddUU u=4,d=-3 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-5 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' L B L U' R B l b u
*2. *U' L U' B R L B l r b u
*3. *U' R B U' B L B R l r' b u'
*4. *U' B R' U L B U' L u
*5. *R' B' U L B' U L' R l b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 6) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (0, 2)
*2. *(1, -3) / (2, 2) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, 1) / (0, -2)
*3. *(6, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-1, 5) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (5, 0)
*4. *(1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -5) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0)
*5. *(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' L U' L D U' D L' U' D' U'
*2. *U D' U' D' R' L D' L' U' D' U'
*3. *D U L' R L R' U L U' D' U'
*4. *U' R L' D U' U R' D' R' D' U'
*5. *L U' D' U' R' D L' D' L' D' U'


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 13, 2015)

*3x3*: (10.87), (DNF(10.88)), 12.14, 15.05, 14.36 = *13.85*
*MegaMinx*: 1:11.71, (1:07.02), 1:08.86, 1:09.04, (1:22.13) = *1:09.87*
*2bld*: 31.66, 37.47, 31.46 = *31.46*
*3bld*: 1:33.18, 1:47.93, DNF(1:36.33) = *1:33.18*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 13, 2015)

*2x2BLD: * 34.79[10.42], 31.82[13.58], 56.70[19.24] = *31.82* sigh
*3x3BLD: * 1:38.42, DNF, 1:19.03 = *1:19.03*
*4x4BLD: * DNF [6:44 3E], 5:52.18, DNF = *5:52.18*
*5x5BLD: * 13:40.78, dnf [3E forgot to exec a letter pair], dns = *13:40.78*
*6x6BLD: DNF * 31:10/16:40. 2O- 3E, don't understand the errors
*7x7BLD: DNF * 56:22/31:35. bad attempt, lots of errors
*Multi: 4/5 = 3* in 26:43. Memo 10:36. Just forgot corners on one cube totally. 
Sat more than ten minutes (guessing from the memo time) without remembering.

*2x2: *13.88, 10.12, 25.25, 17.53, 15.84 = *15.75*
*3x3: *34.37, 37.12, 41.30, 28.50, 29.54 = *33.68* two good
*4x4: *2:08.91, 2:11.23, 2:16.04, 2:39.57, 2:11.47 = *2:12.91* ??
*5x5: *5:03.99, 4:47.99, 5:10.99, 4:52.99, 4:30.16 = *4:55.99*
*6x6: *10:30, 11:22, dns, dns, dns = dnf
MoYu 6x6 is worthless for speed but does not pop so ok for bld
*7x7: *18.57, dns, dns, dns, dns = dnf
*234 = 3:07.01*
*MTS: *dnf, 2:24.31, 1:26.77, 2:54.11, 3:21.86 = *2:53.43* // done bld, #3 is perhaps single PB?
*Mega: * 13:59.8, 16:12.0, dns, dns, dns = *dnf*


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 14, 2015)

*3X3x3*: 28.53 (34.11) 33.51 (22.29) 28.25 = *30.10* // Roux


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 14, 2015)

*2x2:* (4.71), 3.56, (3.36), 4.15, 3.61 = *​3.77
3x3: *11.97, (11.47), 11.74, 13.56, (13.64) = *12.42
4x4:* (1:20.58), 59.19, 1:05.35, (56.43), 1:00.37 = *1:01.64
5x5:* 1:57.40, (1:48.46), (2:00.53), 1:55.42, 1:51.95 = *1:54.92
3x3 OH:* 22.83, (21.00), (24.90), 22.70, 24.15 = *23.23
Megaminx:* (2:27.01), 2:10.75, 2:05.14, (2:02.18), 2:05.83 = *2:07.24
Pyraminx:* 5.38, (5.41), 5.27, (4.02), 5.30 = *5.32
Square-1:* 33.57, 37.45, (43.88+), (26.56), 28.64 = *33.22
Skewb:* (30.70), 22.76, 13.56, 13.67, (10.91) = *16.66*


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 17, 2015)

*3x3*: 17.29, (20.42), (11.78), 12.01, 16.46 = *15.25*
*3BLD*: 4:58.45, ...


----------



## DuLe (Jan 17, 2015)

*333*: (16.56), (22.28), 16.59, 17.98, 16.92 = *17.16*
*222*: (4.65), 6.22, 5.76, 5.83, (6.29) = *5.94*
*444*: 1:15.33, (1:08.84), 1:17.00, (1:30.66), 1:20.98 = *1:17.77*
*555*: 2:36.32, (2:24.11), (2:50.55), 2:29.77, 2:26.61 = *2:30.90*
*333 BLD*: (3:05.33), (2:37.03), 2:34.64 = *2:34.64*
*333 OH*: (42.94), 49.01, 43.90, 1:10.64, (DNF) = *54.52*
*PYRAM*: 6.54, (5.96), 6.11, 6.32, (7.94) = *6.32*
*SKEWB*: (12.80), 21.49, (25.56), 23.49, 13.92 = *19.93*
*333 MTS*: 1:00.78, 1:04.98, 1:11.21, (1:00.30), (1:33.83) = *1:05.66*


----------



## h2f (Jan 17, 2015)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 2/6 in 55 minuts.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 18, 2015)

*3BLD: * DNF DNF 3:33.54
Went over memo 3 times on the final solve to makes sure I got it right.
First atttempts using TuRBo edges + 3style corners.

*3x3: * 13.71, (16.74), (12.95), 15.96, 15.89 = *15.19*
Got OLL 7 on 3 solves.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 19, 2015)

Spoiler: 33 move FMC



L' B D L F' U2 D F' R2 D R' U2 F2 B2 L' B2 L' F2 L2 D2 F2 

Inv 
B2 D B2 (Square)
Switch
B2 F' L F L F' (XXcross)
L U L U' (F2L-1)
L2 D L D' L' B' L' B L2 (AB4C)

Skeleton: B2 F' L F L F' L U L U' L2 ^ D L D' L' B' L' B L2 B2 D' B2

^ B D' B' D B D' B' D B D' B' D

Solution: B2 F' L F L F' L U L U' L2 B D' B' D B D' B' D B D' B' D2 L D' L' B' L' B L2 B2 D' B2


----------



## pocpoc47 (Jan 19, 2015)

*3x3x3* : (19.01) (23.80) 19.53 22.35 20.94 = *20.94*
*2x2x2* : 10.65 (11.25) 10.23 7.94 (6.60) = *9.61*
*3x3x3MTS* : 3:36.04 2:26.12 (1:48.05) (DNF) 2:12.14 = *2:44.77* Geez I suck at this
*3x3x3OH* : 1:02.77 57.64 (1:07.75) 1:05.73 (57.48) = *1:02.05*
*2x2x2BLD* : 2:22.60 2:15.71 DNF = *DNF*

333 Avg is the exact same as last solve


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 19, 2015)

pocpoc47 said:


> *3x3x3* : (19.01) (23.80) 19.53 22.35 20.94 = *20.94*
> *2x2x2* : 10.65 (11.25) 10.23 7.94 (6.60) = *9.61*
> *3x3x3MTS* : 3:36.04 2:26.12 (1:48.05) (DNF) 2:12.14 = *2:44.77* Geez I suck at this
> *3x3x3OH* : 1:02.77 57.64 (1:07.75) 1:05.73 (57.48) = *1:02.05*
> ...



FTFY. BLD event is best single time.


----------



## Puggins (Jan 20, 2015)

2x2: 10.23, (6.31), (10.50), 7.09, 6.69 = 8.00 // Have not done 2x2 in forever.
3x3: (25.71), 16.90, (16.48), 21.30, 17.59 = 18.60 // Pretty good average for me but so inconsistent.
3x3 One Handed: (51.89), 58.81, 55.11, 57.69, (1:01.66) = 57.20 // PB 
Pyraminx: (21.86), 20.26, 19.13, 16.51, (16.12) = 18.64 // 
2x2-4x4 Relay: 2:37.32 //


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 20, 2015)

Results: congrats to Cale, Anders and then Daniel Wu and Aleman who shared 3:d place 

*2x2x2*(27)

 3.40 Matei Nita
 3.53 AndersB
 3.77 Daniel Wu
 3.88 pdilla
 4.12 Petro Leum
 4.16 bh13
 4.66 larosh12
 4.72 Cale S
 4.74 thatkid
 4.78 EMI
 4.78 alexxela
 4.83 jaysammey777
 4.95 epride17
 5.07 CyanSandwich
 5.09 sneaklyfox
 5.94 DuLe
 6.23 daryl
 7.25 d4m1no
 7.62 Mike Hughey
 7.63 ickathu
 7.74 Schmidt
 7.98 Ordway Persyn
 8.00 Puggins
 8.40 LostGent
 8.94 h2f
 9.61 pocpoc47
 15.75 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(35)

 8.67 Lapinsavant
 10.29 Petro Leum
 10.69 riley
 10.76 EMI
 11.97 AndersB
 12.42 Daniel Wu
 13.46 Aleman
 13.85 SirWaffle
 13.86 pdilla
 13.88 sneaklyfox
 14.22 typeman5
 15.19 Sir E Brum
 15.25 notfeliks
 15.79 larosh12
 16.16 jaysammey777
 16.93 Cale S
 17.16 DuLe
 17.44 CyanSandwich
 18.03 alexxela
 18.05 daryl
 18.50 thatkid
 18.60 Puggins
 18.61 d4m1no
 18.94 Perff
 19.12 ickathu
 20.42 Mike Hughey
 20.94 pocpoc47
 21.85 LostGent
 22.21 epride17
 23.10 Ordway Persyn
 24.02 h2f
 24.16 Schmidt
 29.95 Adi Rosu
 30.10 MarcelP
 33.68 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(16)

 49.13 AndersB
 1:00.65 pdilla
 1:01.64 Daniel Wu
 1:05.39 sneaklyfox
 1:08.12 daryl
 1:09.71 jaysammey777
 1:11.02 thatkid
 1:15.09 d4m1no
 1:16.70 Cale S
 1:17.77 DuLe
 1:19.70 ickathu
 1:25.39 Ordway Persyn
 1:29.85 Schmidt
 1:44.41 h2f
 1:55.07 LostGent
 2:12.91 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:10.86 Lapinsavant
 1:46.87 AndersB
 1:54.92 Daniel Wu
 2:17.39 jaysammey777
 2:25.64 Cale S
 2:30.90 DuLe
 2:33.60 Ordway Persyn
 2:34.42 pdilla
 2:38.57 ickathu
 2:46.21 d4m1no
 3:12.34 sneaklyfox
 3:14.63 CyanSandwich
 3:48.74 h2f
 4:01.80 Schmidt
 4:54.99 MatsBergsten
 8:39.28 larosh12
*6x6x6*(5)

 5:03.10 d4m1no
 5:27.03 Ordway Persyn
 5:42.79 Cale S
 7:57.23 h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 13.91 Petro Leum
 17.57 AndersB
 18.59 lorki3
 21.24 Lapinsavant
 23.23 Daniel Wu
 25.99 sneaklyfox
 33.68 pdilla
 40.01 daryl
 43.88 jaysammey777
 50.48 d4m1no
 54.52 DuLe
 54.91 Cale S
 57.20 Puggins
 57.46 ickathu
 58.81 Schmidt
 1:00.56 h2f
 1:02.05 pocpoc47
 1:05.87 LostGent
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 2:53.21 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 13.01 Aleman
 18.89 Cale S
 20.85 Mike Hughey
 30.53 AndersB
 31.46 SirWaffle
 31.82 MatsBergsten
 1:04.15 Schmidt
 1:11.19 h2f
 2:15.71 pocpoc47
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 36.23 riley
 43.16 Aleman
 48.05 Cale S
 1:11.88 CyanSandwich
 1:19.03 MatsBergsten
 1:27.45 Mike Hughey
 1:33.18 SirWaffle
 1:46.25 thatkid
 2:23.14 Adi Rosu
 2:34.64 DuLe
 2:36.24 AndersB
 2:54.10 h2f
 3:33.54 Sir E Brum
 4:42.97 sneaklyfox
 DNF Schmidt
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 3:32.31 Cale S
 5:27.02 riley
 5:52.18 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:49.52 Cale S
 7:16.92 Aleman
13:40.78 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
 DNF CyanSandwich
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

25:09.03 Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Aleman
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

22/26 (51:27)  Aleman
5/5 ( 8:20)  Cale S
4/5 (26:43)  MatsBergsten
2/6 (55:00)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 50.17 Cale S
 1:05.66 DuLe
 2:44.77 pocpoc47
 2:53.43 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(9)

 1:14.32 AndersB
 1:17.96 sneaklyfox
 1:27.25 jaysammey777
 1:36.70 Cale S
 1:37.23 daryl
 1:50.03 Schmidt
 2:15.48 h2f
 2:37.32 Puggins
 3:07.01 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(3)

 3:49.90 jaysammey777
 4:01.07 Cale S
 6:58.57 h2f
*Magic*(1)

 3.03 Schmidt
*Skewb*(11)

 4.67 AndersB
 5.56 Cale S
 6.55 daryl
 7.93 EMI
 8.95 epride17
 10.34 jaysammey777
 11.59 CyanSandwich
 16.30 Schmidt
 16.66 Daniel Wu
 19.63 DuLe
 21.26 Ordway Persyn
*Clock*(2)

 10.14 Perff
 16.44 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(12)

 5.32 Daniel Wu
 5.88 ickathu
 6.24 sneaklyfox
 6.32 DuLe
 7.63 Cale S
 7.75 daryl
 8.66 jaysammey777
 9.74 AndersB
 15.10 Schmidt
 16.91 adriel
 18.63 Puggins
 23.33 Ordway Persyn
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:09.87 SirWaffle
 1:41.00 jaysammey777
 2:07.24 Daniel Wu
 2:19.52 Cale S
 2:28.63 ickathu
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(5)

 21.03 daryl
 33.22 Daniel Wu
 33.25 Cale S
 1:00.40 Schmidt
 1:07.05 jaysammey777
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

22 alexxela
25 okayama
33 Cale S
33 Coolster01
33 AndersB
36 Bubbagrub
36 Mike Hughey
38 jaysammey777
43 h2f
54 pokelifter

*Contest results*

256 Cale S
190 AndersB
149 Daniel Wu
149 Aleman
146 jaysammey777
132 MatsBergsten
118 sneaklyfox
107 DuLe
105 pdilla
104 h2f
98 daryl
84 Petro Leum
80 CyanSandwich
78 Lapinsavant
77 d4m1no
75 Schmidt
75 ickathu
66 riley
66 thatkid
64 Mike Hughey
64 EMI
63 SirWaffle
59 alexxela
56 Ordway Persyn
54 larosh12
42 Puggins
35 Sir E Brum
35 epride17
32 pocpoc47
29 Matei Nita
28 typeman5
28 LostGent
26 notfeliks
24 bh13
20 lorki3
19 okayama
19 Perff
18 Coolster01
18 Adi Rosu
15 Bubbagrub
11 pokelifter
5 MarcelP
5 adriel


----------



## Attila (Jan 20, 2015)

In my opinion, alexxela's FMC solution is fake, and his explanation ridiculous.


Spoiler



1st place	22	Alex Nekrasov (alexxela)

U D' B2 D' R B D2 R2 L' D B D' F2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 U2

Solve with Domino reduction


----------

